
Nick Szabo – Contracts with Bearer - DonbunEf7
https://www.openprivacy.org/papers/szabo/bearer_contracts.html
======
DonbunEf7
I submitted this because it shows, clearly and concretely, that smart
contracts were steeped in capability theory from the very beginning and that
Ethereum supporters would do well to learn their roots.

